# طلب ضروووووووووووووووووووووووووووري



## eng.hamidat (8 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ابحث عن مراكز تدريب في مصر تختص بالهندسة النفطية او يوجد بها بعض الدورات المتعلقه بهذا المجال ... و لو احد يعرف مركز تدريب ممكن يكتب اسم المركز و رقم الهاتف و الايميل و الموقع لو وجد ... و لكم مني جزيل الشكر و العرفان .

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## drilling engineer (9 ديسمبر 2010)

اولا مش تاخد اى كورس خاص بالبترول عموما فى مصر الا جوة الاربع مراكز دول لانهم معتمدين
1-edc
2-RANDY SMITH
3-GTSC
4-petroservice

_____________
اهم الدورات فى الحفر
1 iadc wellcap
2-iwcf
3-rig pass
4-rig mathematics
5-directional drilling
6-optimization of drilling parameters


الشركات كلها مقرها المعادى ..

انزل رمسيس وراكب المترو للمعادى .. وهتلاقى كل المراكز بس الكورسات مش رخيصة أوى

الواحد ب 1400 دولا مثلا ..


----------

